# Punching a wall with a glove - is it safe?



## MosheBiton (Oct 6, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

Does anyone know if punching with a padded glove (really padded) on a concrete wall is safe? Unfortunately, I can not get bunching bag anytime soon and Makiwara does to much noise.

I thought about getting a "wall punching pad" but I would prefer not to until I move apartment.

Any comment will be appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 6, 2018)

Not addressing the safe part, but if you live in an apartment I wouldn't. If you accidentally damage the wall punching it, there goes your security deposit.


----------



## Headhunter (Oct 6, 2018)

Yeah don't do that


----------



## MosheBiton (Oct 6, 2018)

I intend to punch a concrete wall, I don't believe I can damage it in any way.

One more thing - I'm using a padded punching glove which I think, is supposed to be like punching a pad with the knuckles.


----------



## CB Jones (Oct 6, 2018)

MosheBiton said:


> a concrete wall





kempodisciple said:


> If you accidentally damage the wall



How hard do you think he punches?  lol


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 6, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> How hard do you think he punches?  lol


Missed the word concrete in there


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 6, 2018)

Concrete has zero compressibility. Wood is hard but it will compress. So lets say you get more skilled over time and get harder and faster with your punches. Once you get past the padding of your gloves, you are hitting concrete so the chances for injury go up exponentially. Why not put something, anything else up on the concrete wall and hit it with the gloves? I have broken the metacarpal bones in both hands. Simply said, it sucks.


----------



## Martial D (Oct 6, 2018)

MosheBiton said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know if punching with a padded glove (really padded) on a concrete wall is safe? Unfortunately, I can not get bunching bag anytime soon and Makiwara does to much noise.
> 
> ...


No, what you want is wall padding. You can just duct tape layers and layers of blankets or towels to it if you can't afford wall pads.


----------



## MosheBiton (Oct 7, 2018)

Understood... I will order one. Thanks everyone


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 7, 2018)

It depends what your purpose is. If you are practicing precision and distance, then you can hit with control, limiting the power. That can be safe, though you’ll wear out gloves quickly. I’d only ever use boxing gloves (of decent quality), and keep it to about 25% power. 

It could still be a bit noisy, depending how it transmits to the rest of the wall.


----------



## marques (Oct 8, 2018)

Punching trees hurts my wrists. But if you don’t do full power, and just paying attention to your body (week points, balance, coordination) it can give you some nice feedback.


----------



## Kababayan (Oct 8, 2018)

MosheBiton said:


> I intend to punch a concrete wall, I don't believe I can damage it in any way.
> 
> One more thing - I'm using a padded punching glove which I think, is supposed to be like punching a pad with the knuckles.



It's not so much the padding to protect your knuckles, but the impact that it will have on your wrist.  Your wrists will be jacked-up after a few power punches.


----------



## chrissyp (Oct 8, 2018)

If you're trying to strengthen hands/knuckles, do knuckle push ups on a hard surface. Might work better for your goal.


----------



## BigMotor (Oct 8, 2018)

You will break your hand, it is an inevitable thing, if you punch into a wall, padded or not. I would not do it.


----------



## yak sao (Oct 9, 2018)

Don't do it, you will destroy your body. First the hands, then the wrist and the elbows, then the shoulders.

In Wing Chun we use a wall bag, but even that is not hung on a concrete wall because a concrete wall does not give and it destroys your joints
Instead it's better to build a wooden frame that is put on the concrete wall with a piece of plywood across it to hang the wall bag on. Now you have the cushioning of the wall bag, along with the flexibility of the plywood to save your joints.


----------



## punisher73 (Oct 9, 2018)

No, the striking surface needs to have some "give" to it for a couple of reasons.  First, you will subconsciously pull back on your power because you know you can injure yourself.  Second, and more important, you can cause long term damage to your hands because they aren't made for that.  

A cheap "pad" is using a really thick phone book or a sandbag that will have some give, but still help you out.


----------

